# www.XXXXXXXXXXXXX



## James-15 (Dec 11, 2005)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

What was the reason for this post? In what way does the site give people information to help them Get Started when..

Your Workout Routines page is blank

Your Tips page is blank

Your Website Links page is blank (not even a link to us!)

Your Guestbook is blank

We're quite lenient here as it is when it comes to allowing peope to advertise their own sites but that's just aking the p!ss.



L


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

WTF?


----------

